# Danelectro V2 Transperent Overdrive



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm curious about opinions of other users of this pedal, Initially, I loved it, after a few months I've found it works much better with some amps than it does with others. I have found it likes Traynors, hates Marshalls, and is so-so with my Fender HRDLX. Also wondering what others have done with the DSP switches.
Anybody care to chime in?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have the version 1.0 and it works really well with a nice clean amp. I use it with my Traynor and the Fender Super Reverb. Have not had it plugged into a Marshall. I will have to take a look at where I have the settings, I have forgotten now but I think I have the OD up fairly high and volume knob set low.


----------



## krelk (Nov 6, 2010)

I have the V1 as well and think it's pretty decent....
I think all overdrive/distortion/fuzz pedals will align to certain amps better than others. Sometimes a horrible sounding pedal just needs to be played in front of the right amp. 
The Danelectro's are cheap and you can probably get at least one decent sound out of it. Everything will have some sort of usable tone in it somewhere.

by the by, 
V1 is supposed to be a clone of the Paul Cochrane Timmy pedal and that's why they are on V2.......check some of the forums out there for more info...


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, anyone have the V2?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have the v2 - best $40 i've ever spent.
i don't know much about comparisions to other pedals.
i just know i liked this the moment i plugged in.
it has a replaced several larger, heavier and much more expensive overdrive pedals.
works fine with both of my tube amps.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i have the v2 - best $40 i've ever spent.
> i don't know much about comparisions to other pedals.
> i just know i liked this the moment i plugged in.
> it has a replaced several larger, heavier and much more expensive overdrive pedals.
> works fine with both of my tube amps.


Thanks David. I'm curious as to how you set the tone controls and/or the internal switches, and whether you leave it on, or use it as a lead boost?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> Thanks David. I'm curious as to how you set the tone controls and/or the internal switches, and whether you leave it on, or use it as a lead boost?


...the tone controls are pretty much set for as much transparency as possible, meaning very little adjustment. 
i use it to add mild overdrive, no volume boost. 
i have the gain set quite low. 
haven't messed with the internal switches, so far.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...the tone controls are pretty much set for as much transparency as possible, meaning very little adjustment.
> i use it to add mild overdrive, no volume boost.
> i have the gain set quite low.
> haven't messed with the internal switches, so far.


Thanks David, anyone else using this care to chime in?


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Had a gig last night, I ended up using a Crate Transistor amp (hey, it really wasn't that bad) and using the V2 at low gain just to warm things up a bit. It does seem better in this context as opposed to using it as an overdrive for leads. For that I used my DF-7 on the Ts-9 setting..


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have the V2 and think it's a great pedal for the price. But, I also have V1 of the Dano Transparent Overdrive which I REALLY love. I tend to use it a lot more.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I have the V2 and think it's a great pedal for the price. But, I also have V1 of the Dano Transparent Overdrive which I REALLY love. I tend to use it a lot more.


Yeah, the concensus now seems to be that the first one was a lot better, oh well, I didn't pay a lot for it, anyway....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I have the V2 and think it's a great pedal for the price. But, I also have V1 of the Dano Transparent Overdrive which I REALLY love. I tend to use it a lot more.


...what is the difference between the two?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...what is the difference between the two?


I am really not good at describing pedal tones. I don't really use many, I just happened to come across those 2 used for next to nothing and bought them. I ended up using V1 all over my bands last recording. It just works for my tastes. I don't even really think one version is 'better' than the other. They are just slightly different.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I am really not good at describing pedal tones. I don't really use many, I just happened to come across those 2 used for next to nothing and bought them. I ended up using V1 all over my bands last recording. It just works for my tastes. I don't even really think one version is 'better' than the other. They are just slightly different.


Sounds like some good Rockin' to me , toredown....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

V1 was pretty much a note for note replica of the "Timmy" pedal. From what I understand, an "understanding" was achieved between Danelectro and Paul Cochrane, and some changes were made to the V2 design such that Paul got to hang onto his IP and market. Were those changes substantial enough to change what V2 does? I don't know; never tried either.

The thing to always keep in mind, though, is that most folks make comparisons by trying out ONE COPY of pedal X and comparing it against ONE COPY of pedal Y. So even when there are plainly audible differences (as opposed to imagined ones), those can easily stem from variation in part value due to normal component tolerances, rather than any fundamental difference in design. Few of us ever have enough data to be able to render an authoritative opinion about whether heard differences are due to the one vs the other.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...not to mention the "second-guess" factor.
i discovered this when i got into the pursuit of the stereo system in the mid-60s.
i figured i could afford $300, so i did all my research, subscribing to the magazines, reading the reviews, etc etc etc.
then, i shopped for the components - turntable, cartridge, receiver, speakers.
for a few weeks, i was in heaven.
then, doubt began to creep in.
should i have purchased a different set of speakers.
should i have spent a little more.
and so on...

i was completely happy with my v2 until this *&^%$%^^%# thread showed up.







mhammer said:


> V1 was pretty much a note for note replica of the "Timmy" pedal. From what I understand, an "understanding" was achieved between Danelectro and Paul Cochrane, and some changes were made to the V2 design such that Paul got to hang onto his IP and market. Were those changes substantial enough to change what V2 does? I don't know; never tried either.
> 
> The thing to always keep in mind, though, is that most folks make comparisons by trying out ONE COPY of pedal X and comparing it against ONE COPY of pedal Y. So even when there are plainly audible differences (as opposed to imagined ones), those can easily stem from variation in part value due to normal component tolerances, rather than any fundamental difference in design. Few of us ever have enough data to be able to render an authoritative opinion about whether heard differences are due to the one vs the other.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...i was completely happy with my v2 until this *&^%$%^^%# thread showed up.


Just buy a Tim or Timmy and end your misery, mine is in the mail


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

zurn said:


> Just buy a Tim or Timmy and end your misery, mine is in the mail



...says the guy who paid how much? and is still waiting for it to arrive?

the v2 was $40 at l&m, no waiting.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

zurn said:


> Just buy a Tim or Timmy and end your misery, mine is in the mail


And I have one in the emporium, so no waiting at all! 

TG


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> And I have one in the emporium, so no waiting at all!
> TG



...says the guy who is, like, 800 kilometers east of toronto, and probably wants at least two bills.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...says the guy who is, like, 800 kilometers east of toronto, and probably wants at least two bills.


Under 2 bills, shipped! 

TG


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Under 2 bills, shipped!
> TG


...argh! this will just aggravate my not so latent neurosis.
can i afford it.
is it the tim or the timmie.
will i buy the one and end up wondering if i should have chosen the other.
will i hear any difference from my $40 v2.
should i just get back on my meds and go watch another episode of pinky and the brain.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...says the guy who paid how much? and is still waiting for it to arrive?
> 
> the v2 was $40 at l&m, no waiting.


I bought my Tim from a GC member, should be here today or tomorrow, ok I paid more but it could be worth the peace of mind


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...argh! this will just aggravate my not so latent neurosis.
> can i afford it.
> is it the tim or the timmie.
> will i buy the one and end up wondering if i should have chosen the other.
> ...


If you don't like it you can probably just sell it for the same amount you paid and keep your 40$ pedal


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...argh! this will just aggravate my not so latent neurosis.
> is it the tim or the timmie.
> .


It's a Timmy, details are in the ad.

TG


----------



## krelk (Nov 6, 2010)

by the by,....
too much focus on a neurosis will make you neurotic.......kkjuw

If you're happy with the V2, stick with it ........ sometimes we all get a little carried away with searching for the holy grail of tone and it doesn't always come without a LOT of experimentation & demo-ing. If you get a chance to try a V1 or a Timmy or whatever, then by all means go for it ! These days I have more time than money and I would rather wait to try one in person than shell out major $$$ for something I haven't heard in person with my own ears. 
Not saying thats a bad thing,....I would love to order a whole bunch of gear just to try it out but it ain't happening !!!
9kkhhd

Is the $200 pedal that much better than the $40 pedal ??? It must be in certain areas...but is it in the SOUND department? Nobody can answer that except you. 
Sound is subjective and what works for you might not work for joe rock'n'roll & so on.....

as long as you're making sound, that's the thing that matters!
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

krelk said:


> by the by,....
> too much focus on a neurosis will make you neurotic.......kkjuw
> 
> If you're happy with the V2, stick with it ........ sometimes we all get a little carried away with searching for the holy grail of tone and it doesn't always come without a LOT of experimentation & demo-ing. If you get a chance to try a V1 or a Timmy or whatever, then by all means go for it ! These days I have more time than money and I would rather wait to try one in person than shell out major $$$ for something I haven't heard in person with my own ears.
> ...


What krelk said, most of the best full time players i know use gear that would sneezed at on most of these forums, most of my stuff falls in to that category too, if it sounds good, stick with it I say.


----------

